

Treehouse launches iPad app - jseifer
http://teamtreehouse.com/ipad

======
bendog24
A note of interest: Apple told us we had to remove our Android lessons from
the app for it to be allowed in the App Store: [http://tech.co/treehouse-ipad-
app-2013-07](http://tech.co/treehouse-ipad-app-2013-07)

I teach Android and iOS at Treehouse, and I was shocked to find out about
this! As disappointing as it is, we are still excited to offer students this
app for everything else, and are hopeful that Apple will change their stance
on this. As a side note, if we release an Android version of this app, we will
take the high road and include the iOS content! :-p

------
iuguy
How does treehouse compare to other MOOCs?

